# Posing



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Could we, maybe, have a posing section where people can post there favourite posers/poses, be it professional (favourite coleman/cutler/yates or my personal favourite poser, Melvin Anthony) or just somewhere that people thinking of competeing at some point can post pics of themselves and pick up pointers or advice etc.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Not really sure if there would be enough to make a whole forum section on this but at least a sticky thread would be very cool IMO:thumbup1:


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

This would be great.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Definitely something I would like to see!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i agree with con, make it a sticky, it's never gonna be big enough to cover a whole section.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

wouldn't that be come under "shows/pro's and inspiration"?

good idea though.


----------

